# kein sound bei prosieben??? WTF!



## Ahab (26. Mai 2009)

moin leute. wollt grade scrubs gucken auf prosieben. da stach es mir sofort ins auge: der sound fehlt! sound an sich funktioniert, sogar bei allen anderen sendern! nur nicht bei prosieben  hab neustart gemacht und sogar die sender neu scannen lassen- ohne erfolg...  wisst ihr was da los ist?
hab nen hauppauge win tv nova-t stick.
thx im voraus 

ach ja und zu allem überfluss: oben bei uns im wohnzimmer geht prosieben natürlich... is beides dvb-t


----------



## freshprince2002 (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du in der Software die Möglichkeit, die Tonspur auszuwählen? Oft werden DolbyDigital und MPEG parallel gesendet. Probier da mal jeweils die andere Tonspur; kann sein, dass da ein fehlender Codec dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2009)

nee gibs leider nich...


----------



## OctoCore (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn Sat1 und Kabel1 Ton haben dann ist es wirklich merkwürdig, denn Pro7 ist ja im selben Stream. Dann zeichnest du eben nur auf und siehst es dir später an.


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2009)

JA GENAU! sat1, kabel1 und n24 funktionieren. nur pro7 nich. was soll das? naja so wichtig isses auch nich. gucks mir grade im wohnzimmer an  aber auf dauer kanns so nich bleiben


----------



## freshprince2002 (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du in dem Zeitrahmen, in dem es zuletzt funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht mehr, irgendwas installiert? 
Hast schon versucht, die TV-Software neu zu installieren?


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2009)

nee nix neues raufgezogen. und gestern hats noch gefunzt! neuinstallation wäre der letzte schritt, war doch recht langwierig das ding zum laufen zu bringen...


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2009)

Lohl. jetz gehts wieder


----------

